# The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion



## Third Eye (Jul 31, 2007)

I am running this thread to discuss Oblivion.You can discuss anything about Oblivion like quests,expansion packs,mods,cheats,hints and spoilers.

*Oblivion Quest's Walkthrough [highlight](Spoilers)[/highlight]*
*Oblivion Cheats and Secrets*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2007)

^^Do you use cheats in oblivion?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope

Could u give me the screenshot of your oblivion character?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2007)

^^Ok,but you do first+screen of all his major skills


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok

See:

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/Oblivion_2007-07-31_05-50-54-64.jpg


In which settings and resolution are u playing?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2007)

800x600 with most of the visual settings turned down
@screenshot-Damn I cant see the face,I too will take a pic with daedric helmet on
Btw.Have you just started playing it?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 31, 2007)

I am playing at 1024X768 resolution with almost high settings (HDR disabled,shadows are set to low)

Post ur character screenshot.



			
				Arsenal_Gunners said:
			
		

> Btw.Have you just started playing it?


I am playing again.I have just completed main quest in the morning


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 31, 2007)

*Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Tweak Guide*


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks s18 for the guide.


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 31, 2007)

what are the requirements for this game......is it playable on onboard graphics??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2007)

Check here,if you can run it *www.srtest.com***www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/theelderscrollsivoblivion/index.html?tag=result;title;0*


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 31, 2007)

man....what a game this is.......
what is the max level u all hav reached....i am at level 3....
anyone who finished the whole game?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 31, 2007)

I am at level 3 too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1-20070731124146.jpg
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/2-20070731124147.jpg

Fully armored,note some of my weapons
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/3-20070731124303.jpg

@Tech-Birthsign serpent is for um..new players(you know the exact term)


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 31, 2007)

hey, which level u r in????....max health of 557 is insane..
is the game so long???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 31, 2007)

level 34,I have talked to some guys who are level 50+


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 1, 2007)

how long u hav been playing? hav u finished?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2007)

Ya finished the expansion too.I played it for 1 month


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 1, 2007)

puff..puff.. still in cloud ruler temple....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2007)

I took up the main story in the end,its fun to finish the side quests first.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 1, 2007)

one thing which's irritating me is the shutting of oblivion gate everytime.....
really hate 2 go there......


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2007)

You need not go in each and every gate out there.When you are inside the tower,just make a run for the sigil stone,no need to fight the guardians.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 1, 2007)

Is it a good game? Isn't it one of those age of empire kinds? I don't like those games because we always get a bird's eye view which looks stupid.

Do you think one has to apply oneself more to be able to enjoy such games? I mean-- warcraft is such a big hit but i find it boring since every thing seems to be done with a mouse and a button. Nothing more. I hope i am not missing out never playing such games or maybe i am not playing the right way. 

Opinion please.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I loved warcraft,it is one of the greatest games ever made
Those games are called Real time Strategy.Oblivion is First person role playing game.
Check out the screens and review *www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/theelderscrollsivoblivion/index.html?tag=result;title;0


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 1, 2007)

where does the expansion(Shivering isles) get installed??? ...and its quests????

Oblivion seems to be the same as before....


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 1, 2007)

It is in the game.wait 24 hours and you will to know about mysterious door which is your entry to shivering isles.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 2, 2007)

> Oblivion is First person role playing game



Nice to hear that. But still don't understand how people enjoy those bird eye view games.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2007)

^^Because of the strategic element involved.A good RTS can be more engaging than FPS8)


----------



## baccilus (Aug 2, 2007)

I will try and play some good one to see what you mean..... but i like FPS too.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2007)

^^Try Warcraft 3
Btw.I recommend all guys to go through the level up section of the gamespot's oblivion guide,It helps a lot.


----------



## baccilus (Aug 2, 2007)

ok....cool...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 3, 2007)

Funny thing i found in oblivion

*www.MegaShare.com/245773


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 3, 2007)

cool...

in the level Miscarcand, i ran thru aftr completin the quest...

but now i cant fast travel to any place.....says bcoz enemies r nearby.....

but i already ran till imperial city....still i cant fast travel even though no enemies nearby....wat 2 do?


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 3, 2007)

First kill the enemies who are near you and then u can run fast.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

thread opened on request from gameranand.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks ico. 

Man o man more than 6 hours in game and I haven't completed a single quest after coming outside. Right now spying for some guy and his timings give me nightmares. The reward better be good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 11, 2011)

No major spoilers please


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> No major spoilers please



Roger that. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2011)

Decisions lots of decisions in this game, somewhat like fallout. Also leveling up is quite slow in this game as compared to other RPGs I have played. Joined Fighter's guild and Mage guild.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Purchased manor for myself. Damn thats costly 5000 gold. I thought I'll get that for free like Fallout 3.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Decisions lots of decisions in this game, somewhat like fallout. Also leveling up is quite slow in this game as compared to other RPGs I have played. Joined Fighter's guild and Mage guild.



I have noticed a lot of Fallout and Morrowind influences in this one.More than there were in Oblivion.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

In which game ?? Skyrim ??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah.Mostly to do with the hostile wasteland type setting.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Well in oblivion also environment is hostile but mostly consist of wolfs, bears and lions. Maybe there are more but I haven't ran into them yet.


----------



## revolt (Nov 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well in oblivion also environment is hostile but mostly consist of wolfs, bears and lions. Maybe there are more but I haven't ran into them yet.



Where did you find lions? there are no lions there.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well in oblivion also environment is hostile but mostly consist of wolfs, bears and lions. Maybe there are more but I haven't ran into them yet.



The environment of Oblivion is pretty inviting compared to the other games.Didn't see big stretches of barren landscape(skyrim) or desert and volcano(Morrowind) in Oblivion.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah thats true. Flora and fauna of this game invites you to just explore that and just roam around.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 7, 2011)

Have been playing this game.I am a level 10 barbarian now.Sadly i won't be able to continue playing for about a week because of my uni exams.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2016)

Bumping this thread to post that Skyblivion is coming.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2016)

Skyblivion is still underfunded, it will remain just an idea.. Skywind MAY actually launch but even for that hopes are very low..


----------



## Desmond (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes. Some models are still placeholder models. But the maps are pretty detailed.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2016)

Its a thin line but lets see if it see the door of completion.


----------

